# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Khuyến mãi 30/4 tại khách sạn La Sapinette Da Lat

## macchiato

*Chỉ 2.087.000 VNĐ Chào Mừng Ngày Quốc Tế Lao Động
(01/03/2014 - 31/05/2014)*

*Khuyến Mãi Bao Gồm:*
03 đêm nghỉ tại khách sạn La Sapinette Đà Lạt
Ăn sáng hằng ngày dành cho 2 khách
Sử dụng wifi miễn phí
Thuế, phí phục vụ

Ảnh: khách sạn đà lạt

*Giá & Loại Phòng:*
Phòng Superior, giá trọn gói 2.087.000, cho 2 người.
Phụ Thu:

*Lưu Ý:*
Khuyến mãi áp dụng cho khách lẻ Việt Nam đặt phòng qua Khachsan24gio.
Không áp dụng cùng các chương trình khuyến mãi khác, không áp dụng cho lễ, tết (09/04, 30/04 - 03/05/2014)
Để được tư vấn chi tiết và đặt khuyến mãi xin vui lòng gọi tổng đài 08.3830.2686 hoặc email support@khachsan24gio.vn

----------

